# Dandelion - how long to bloom after leaves appear?



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

For us in Baker County, Oregon the bloom starts the 2nd or 3rd week of April. The greens appeared this year about the 3rd week of March (the first time I have kept a look out for that). So for us about 3-4 weeks if the pattern continues this year.


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

First dandelion appeared today, about a week earlier than last year.


----------

